# MD, DC, VA Meetup again



## jocose (Dec 5, 2005)

Hey gang,

I was thinking that since JonMikal, ClarinetJWD, and I had so much fun in DC, we should do it again. Soon.

But, I was thinking that since we did DC the last time, mayhaps Baltimore, Northern Virginia, or even the Eastern Shore might be the best place for the next meetup.

What say all you?


----------



## MyCameraEye (Dec 11, 2005)

Jo Cose,

I realize I am new to this forum and would love to join you guys on your next meetup. Baltimore would be excellent being I'm always shooting in D.C. I have been wanting to get down to the Federal Hill area of Baltimore and shoot the city from the hill as well as shoot various street scenes in the city. I'll watch this thread and keep myself posted. I am going to post a introduction of myself in a moment in the introductions area.

Cheers!


----------



## Wally (Dec 11, 2005)

with enough notice I can make the drive down from PA. I grew up in the Laurel/Ft. Meade area and come down several times a year.


----------



## MyCameraEye (Jan 4, 2006)

Jo,

Being it has been cold and we would most likely be walking around outside all day, how about we plan for Sunday, March 12, 2005 for Baltimore meetup. If you interested though, I would be willing to meet up prior to that on a week night in DC or even a Friday extended lunch hour to shoot in the cold if we get a nice day.

Let me know.

Scott


----------



## jocose (Jan 4, 2006)

Scott,

cold doesn't bother me at all.  If you want to go out one evening, just let me know; I can almost always make myself available.

Also, did you see the thread about the big International DC Meetup in April?  It seems like it's gonna be a biggie.

But, I still think that you me and the boys can get together before then.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jan 4, 2006)

Alright, we can do March 12, as well as April 7-9.

But as for jocose, JonMikal and I (and kelox and mpdc or others) let's meet very soon!  

--Joe


----------



## jocose (Jan 4, 2006)

Joe the Jet Setter...where the hell are you?  DC? MD? TX?


----------



## MyCameraEye (Jan 7, 2006)

I would have loved to meet with you guys tomorrow being I have been trying to meet with almost anyone for nearly a year now but I guess you guys made last minute plans or I would have been there tomorrow. Keep me in the loop and let me know next time you guys meet. Sorry but I do have plans for tomorrow.

Scott


----------



## MyCameraEye (Jan 9, 2006)

Being it's going to be in the 60's today and sunner in D.C, would anyone be interested in extending theiur lunch hour and meeting up for some shooting anywhere in D.C. that is accessible to metro? I work near foggy bottom but would not mind heading over to the Farraget area. 

Let me know

Scott


----------



## jocose (Jan 9, 2006)

MyCameraEye said:
			
		

> Being it's going to be in the 60's today and sunner in D.C, would anyone be interested in extending theiur lunch hour and meeting up for some shooting anywhere in D.C. that is accessible to metro? I work near foggy bottom but would not mind heading over to the Farraget area.
> 
> Let me know
> 
> Scott


 
Sorry dude, I could maybe meet up after work (4:30 ish), but busy today.


----------



## MyCameraEye (Jan 9, 2006)

Jo,

I can do today afterwork as well. Around 4:30 might be a great time to get some dramatic skys and sunset around D.C which I do not have much of. Any area you would like to visit perticaullar? I do not have my tripod with me today but I have my Nikon D200. I get off work at 4:00 PM. Anywere around the metro system works. Any suggestions? I assume you got you camera with you today ? I have your cell # with me, not sure if you got mine. You want me to give ya a call and work out details?

Scott


----------



## jocose (Jan 9, 2006)

MyCameraEye said:
			
		

> Jo,
> 
> I can do today afterwork as well. Around 4:30 might be a great time to get some dramatic skys and sunset around D.C which I do not have much of. Any area you would like to visit perticaullar? I do not have my tripod with me today but I have my Nikon D200. I get off work at 4:00 PM. Anywere around the metro system works. Any suggestions? I assume you got you camera with you today ? I have your cell # with me, not sure if you got mine. You want me to give ya a call and work out details?
> 
> Scott


 

Hmm, where to go...were ya thinking din-din as well?  That would help make decisions.  I have to be honest...I'm kind of sick of the Mall.  How about Cleveland Park and down to the Zoo and maybe Adams Morgan?  I'm trying to go for urban stuff...like I said, I'm bored with the monuments.

BUT, I do want to get the Jefferson at night (I don't have my tripod either--not that I would use it, right JM?).  Hmm.  That's a toughy...I don't really know.  GW is good...we really didn't hit the neighborhood, but you're probably sick of that.

JonMikal, are you free?


----------



## MyCameraEye (Jan 9, 2006)

It's funny you mention the Jefferson, I have really been wanting to shoot that at night. I took an amazing shot of it a while ago and sold the print along with full rights so I no longer have it at all. If we hit the Jefferson, we could also do Arlington Memorial Bridge at night. What do you think of that plan. I'll probably head home for din din. Maybe make tonight a quicker one. I'll shoot until dark, then head to the metro and go home. With out my flash unit, and tripod, night shots would not work out very well and I do not have a fast lens with me tonight either, I have a zoom more suited for day time shots.

Scott


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 9, 2006)

jocose said:
			
		

> Hmm, where to go...were ya thinking din-din as well? That would help make decisions. I have to be honest...I'm kind of sick of the Mall. How about Cleveland Park and down to the Zoo and maybe Adams Morgan? I'm trying to go for urban stuff...like I said, I'm bored with the monuments.
> 
> BUT, I do want to get the Jefferson at night (I don't have my tripod either--not that I would use it, right JM?). Hmm. That's a toughy...I don't really know. GW is good...we really didn't hit the neighborhood, but you're probably sick of that.
> 
> JonMikal, are you free?


 
tripod? what tripod? i didnt noticed anyone with a tripod! cause if they HAD a tripod, they would have USED a tripod. i had to shoot the building in my set of pics in Georgetown without a tripod (didn't want to bother anyone for theirs)....handheld baaaaabyyyyyy!!!!!! who needs a tripod anyway? :lmao: we just carry equipment for strengthening our backs. kinda like Ken with his back of bricks :mrgreen: 

sorry, not today. besides, i don't feel comfortable hanging out with guys who call suppah, din din :lmao:


----------



## MyCameraEye (Jan 9, 2006)

LOL on the din din. Next time I'll be sure to call it "GRUB" like thoes worms that eat away at your sod. Jo, it looks like it you and me Jo. I gotget where you work but if Jefferson work for you, we could meet up around that area. I am hoping for some color in the sky tonight. If we can get someone to stand really still, we can put our rigs on their head and we will not have any use for a tripod. 

P.S. I hear ya on lugging around crap to make our backs stronger.

Scott


----------



## jocose (Jan 9, 2006)

MyCameraEye said:
			
		

> LOL on the din din. Next time I'll be sure to call it "GRUB" like thoes worms that eat away at your sod. Jo, it looks like it you and me Jo. I gotget where you work but if Jefferson work for you, we could meet up around that area. I am hoping for some color in the sky tonight. If we can get someone to stand really still, we *can put our rigs on their head* and we will not have any use for a tripod.
> 
> P.S. I hear ya on lugging around crap to make our backs stronger.
> 
> Scott


 
I hear that Scoob has gotten some practice with this!

JM, you had a tripod??


Scott, sure...wanna meet in front of the Air and space museum?  By that funky sculpture thing on the Mall side?  Say around 4:45 ish?  Then we can walk down or take Metro...whatever...


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 9, 2006)

jocose said:
			
		

> I hear that Scoob has gotten some practice with this!
> 
> *JM, you had a tripod*??
> 
> ...


 
you were afraid of standing in the middle of the street, so i had to finesse it.


----------



## Corry (Jan 9, 2006)

Talkin 'bout the tripods...you can get a cheap mini one that works great for what you guys would need it for...I have one and it fits right in my camera bag.  They're around $10.00 at Walmart.  Here it is, but that HAS to be a typo.  The one I got looked just like that, only different packaging, I think...and it was around $10 or $12.

Oh, and the legs extend on it, but it's not very sturdy that way...best used as a mini.


----------



## jocose (Jan 9, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Talkin 'bout the tripods...you can get a cheap mini one that works great for what you guys would need it for...I have one and it fits right in my camera bag. They're around $10.00 at Walmart. Here it is, but that HAS to be a typo. The one I got looked just like that, only different packaging, I think...and it was around $10 or $12.


 

Corry, go back and look at JM's pictures of me...


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 9, 2006)

jocose said:
			
		

> Corry, go back and look at JM's pictures of me...


 
:lmao:


----------



## jocose (Jan 9, 2006)

Scott,

I just found out that I have a meeting from 4-5.  Is 5:15ish too late?


----------



## MyCameraEye (Jan 9, 2006)

jocose said:
			
		

> I hear that Scoob has gotten some practice with this!
> 
> JM, you had a tripod??
> 
> ...


 
Jo,

Being we will have a limited time of outdoor light, what will our distination be? If we plan to shoot Jefferson, is that the closest meeting spot? if so, that is fine thought I have walked to it before from where I work. I work at 23rd and G street SW. Also, what is the closest metro station to the Air and Space? L'Enfant Plaza? I'm not sure baout that funny scylpture you mention but I'm sure I can find it id this is what we decide.

Let me know and confirm.

Scott


----------



## jocose (Jan 9, 2006)

hmmm...I'm not sure how long it will take.  OK, how about this.  Let's meet at the top of the Smithonian Metro entrance (the one on the Mall by the Castle).  I think that might be the closest...but then we can walk down to the water as well.  Let's say 5:30.  I just don't know how long the meeting will last...probably an hour, but I'm not sure if I need to be there for the whole thing.  Anyway, 5:30 should be good.

PM me your cell number...I know you emailed to me, but it's on my computer at home, and I can't get it from work.

Thanks.


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 9, 2006)

L'Enfant Plaza station is closest to a&s


----------



## Corry (Jan 9, 2006)

K, so ya have a tripod...I'm just sayin....hmph!


----------



## jocose (Jan 9, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> K, so ya have a tripod...I'm just sayin....hmph!


 
     :hug::


----------



## MyCameraEye (Jan 9, 2006)

jocose said:
			
		

> hmmm...I'm not sure how long it will take. OK, how about this. Let's meet at the top of the Smithonian Metro entrance (the one on the Mall by the Castle). I think that might be the closest...but then we can walk down to the water as well. Let's say 5:30. I just don't know how long the meeting will last...probably an hour, but I'm not sure if I need to be there for the whole thing. Anyway, 5:30 should be good.
> 
> PM me your cell number...I know you emailed to me, but it's on my computer at home, and I can't get it from work.
> 
> Thanks.


 
Top of the Smithonian Metro entrance sounds perfect. I'm confused though,  you said earlier 4:45 PM would be a good time. Is it now 5:30 the time? if so, we might be better off meeting on another day when we can meet easier when we have more light or plan to shoot inside somwhere. By 5:30 pm it's nearly dark. Don't get me wrong, I'm not afraid of the dark, the boogie man or JonMikal, I just dont want to have an unproductive meetup. What ya think?


----------



## jocose (Jan 9, 2006)

MyCameraEye said:
			
		

> Top of the Smithonian Metro entrance sounds perfect. I'm confused though, you said earlier 4:45 PM would be a good time. Is it now 5:30 the time? if so, we might be better off meeting on another day when we can meet easier when we have more light or plan to shoot inside somwhere. By 5:30 pm it's nearly dark. Don't get me wrong, I'm not afraid of the dark, the boogie man or JonMikal, I just dont want to have an unproductive meetup. What ya think?


 
You SHOULD be afraid of JonMikal! :lmao: 

Either way is good for me.  Yea, I now have a meeting at 4, which is really thoughtless as I'm supposed to be done at 4:30, but that's the way it works.

No worries about cancelling...I need to go grocery shopping anyway.  It's all good, dude.


----------



## MyCameraEye (Jan 9, 2006)

jocose said:
			
		

> You SHOULD be afraid of JonMikal! :lmao:
> 
> Either way is good for me. Yea, I now have a meeting at 4, which is really thoughtless as I'm supposed to be done at 4:30, but that's the way it works.
> 
> No worries about cancelling...I need to go grocery shopping anyway. It's all good, dude.


 
Jo,

Looking at the slounds outside right now, not sure what the hell happened to the nice sunny 60° day we were supposed to have anyway. Can you split 30 minutes early tomorrow if not wanna try for tomorrow in hopes you want have a late meeting and still meet in the same place. I still plan to shoot a bit when I get out of work today at 4:00. I'll pack a fast lens with me tomorrow so darker situations will not be a problem. I'll even bring one of my TRIPODS so we can have some fun shooting Mr. Jefferson at night.

Let me know.

Scott


----------



## jocose (Jan 9, 2006)

MyCameraEye said:
			
		

> Jo,
> 
> Looking at the slounds outside right now, not sure what the hell happened to the nice sunny 60° day we were supposed to have anyway. Can you split 30 minutes early tomorrow if not wanna try for tomorrow in hopes you want have a late meeting and still meet in the same place. I still plan to shoot a bit when I get out of work today at 4:00. I'll pack a fast lens with me tomorrow so darker situations will not be a problem. I'll even bring one of my TRIPODS so we can have some fun shooting Mr. Jefferson at night.
> 
> ...


 
Tomorrow sounds good.  Also, I was walking today at lunch (I ended up having a few minutes), and walked over to the Botanical Garden, but on the way, I stopped where 395 comes out from the tunnel...I think that would be an awesome place to set up and get some streaks...but I'm sure that security will jump us...but it's worth a try.


----------



## MyCameraEye (Jan 9, 2006)

jocose said:
			
		

> Tomorrow sounds good. Also, I was walking today at lunch (I ended up having a few minutes), and walked over to the Botanical Garden, but on the way, I stopped where 395 comes out from the tunnel...I think that would be an awesome place to set up and get some streaks...but I'm sure that security will jump us...but it's worth a try.


 
Yeah, that would be a cool spot but as you said, security is out to get us photographers. It would be another metro story for me eh ?

Scott


----------



## MyCameraEye (Jan 9, 2006)

jocose said:
			
		

> Tomorrow sounds good. Also, I was walking today at lunch (I ended up having a few minutes), and walked over to the Botanical Garden, but on the way, I stopped where 395 comes out from the tunnel...I think that would be an awesome place to set up and get some streaks...but I'm sure that security will jump us...but it's worth a try.


 
Jo, 

So is the place to meet at L'Enfant Plaza metro station at 4:45? I was looking at my watch today and by 5:30 it was dark but there were some nice dramatic skys this evening. Maybe it will clear up more tomorow and give us even better skys.

Scott


----------



## jocose (Jan 10, 2006)

MyCameraEye said:
			
		

> Jo,
> 
> So is the place to meet at L'Enfant Plaza metro station at 4:45? I was looking at my watch today and by 5:30 it was dark but there were some nice dramatic skys this evening. Maybe it will clear up more tomorow and give us even better skys.
> 
> Scott



according to WTOP, it's supposed to be cloudy and overcast, but I have no problem meeting.  If you want to meet at L'Enfant, then we should meet at the one in the DOT plaza, but the Smithsonian Mall Entrance Metro Station is still the best.  I'll try to book a few minutes early, so I should be there no later than 1/4 to 5.

Just let me know if you want to meet on the Mall or at L'Enfant.

See ya this evening.


----------



## MyCameraEye (Jan 10, 2006)

Jo,

Lets meet up top of the metro station as you suggested. That should work. We have each others cell phone numbers so we either of us gets there, call the other. I'm tall 6'7" and will be wating a grren cap with a tamarac backpack also also have a tripod over my shoulder.

If the sky is nothing great we can shoot some traffic streaks.

I'll be there around 4:30.

Scott


----------



## jocose (Jan 10, 2006)

MyCameraEye said:
			
		

> Jo,
> 
> Lets meet up top of the metro station as you suggested. That should work. We have each others cell phone numbers so we either of us gets there, call the other. I'm tall 6'7" and will be wating a grren cap with a tamarac backpack also also have a tripod over my shoulder.
> 
> ...


 
Sounds good...in front of the Mall entrance to Smithsonian around 4:30/4:45.  I'll be wearing the same ugly green jacket as in the pics and the red backpack...I'm sure it won't be hard to spot each other


----------



## MyCameraEye (Jan 10, 2006)

jocose said:
			
		

> Sounds good...in front of the Mall entrance to Smithsonian around 4:30/4:45. I'll be wearing the same ugly green jacket as in the pics and the red backpack...I'm sure it won't be hard to spot each other


 

Err the Mall entrance to Smithsonian at L'Enfant Plazy Metro Station or  Smithsonian. Sorry I'm confused. Only work here every day.

Scott


----------



## jocose (Jan 10, 2006)

MyCameraEye said:
			
		

> Err the Mall entrance to Smithsonian at L'Enfant Plazy Metro Station or Smithsonian. Sorry I'm confused. Only work here every day.
> 
> Scott


 
The Smithsonian Metro station...the Mall entrance at the top...by the Castle...not L'Enfant...

Clickity-Click


----------



## MyCameraEye (Jan 10, 2006)

OK See ya there at 4:30 / 4:45 PM. Scott


----------



## jocose (Jan 10, 2006)

MyCameraEye said:
			
		

> OK See ya there at 4:30 / 4:45 PM. Scott


 
c'est c'est bon mon ami


----------



## MyCameraEye (Jan 10, 2006)

Oui il est


----------

